
How Satya Nadella tripled Microsoft's stock price in just over four years - eruditely
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/07/17/how-microsoft-has-evolved-under-satya-nadella.html
======
valuearb
I have no doubt Nadella is a better CEO than Balmer, he's definitely been a
better resource allocator. But MSFT's EPS has. basically been flat since
before Satya arrived. It's stock price tripled because it's a bull market, no
other answer necessary.

------
webninja
Microsoft seems grossly overvalued with a P/E of 50. For the longest time,
Microsoft had the same P/E as the s&p500 (10-18), but now it’s 56% above the
s&p500’s (23). If Azure were to fall behind, I could see msft’s stock dropping
by 40% and kept aloft mostly by it’s dividend, Money has been pouring into the
whole tech stock sector after that cryptocurrency selloff earlier this year.

------
bekman
To be fair all major stocks have increased the last five years.

------
kopo
LinkedIn brings in more rev that Windows products seriously? Is there a table
somewhere showing what they are spending on different product groups?

